# Soo Line GP-40



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

heres my custom painted gp-40,that I baught from Marty. 










lettering is vynal letters from hobby lobby


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, 

Very nice! You'll have to bring it over and try it on the new railroad.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

That is far too clean and bright white to be prototypical Soo Line..


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job Sean, but like Dave said a little to shiny needs smoked up a little.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job! 

Are ya taking it over to Dangerous Dan's tomorrow? 

If a r make sure you don't let him control it!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gifa 

Bubba


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's nice, Sean. Super looking locomotive... Battery R/C controlled?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Woow Sean, that does look clean and crisp. good job. 

Bubba, any photos from the club meeting and Dan's new layout.


----------

